# Bear Down, I-75 Ringgold



## thumper523 (Dec 8, 2015)

Coming to work this morning just at exit 345 heading North   I noticed a huge red spot in road then a van pulled over. At first I thought "Cow" but as I passed it I noticed it was at least a 200 lb bear. Are they common in this area? Somebody's car is messed up.


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Not too many in that area. There is a huge block of woods on the N side of 75 from exit 336 to exit 341 that has very little hunting on it. I imagine there are a few in there. You can tell when the deer rut is on in that area from all the deer carcasses that start showing up along 75 in early November.


----------



## krbunn (Dec 14, 2015)

*Look at this news article.*

http://www.wrcbtv.com/story/3069967...e-hits-black-bear-on-i-75-n-in-catoosa-county


I have heard that this is one of the high bear road kill areas in Georgia.  I live in Ringgold.


----------



## krbunn (Dec 14, 2015)

*Furthermore*

This happened about an exit south of exit 345 in Ringgold.

A few years ago, a man from the area hit a 300 pound bear with his truck while towing his boat. He was allowed by the officers of site to keep it. Only later to be charged with poaching for hunting bear out of season if he kept the bear. It was a real problem for him when they came for the dead bear at his house the next day.   Here is the story.    http://www.ajc.com/news/news/local/man-wont-get-to-keep-bear-he-hit-on-i-75/nQG8R/


----------

